# Favorite Course + Why



## golfgirlnyc (Aug 20, 2007)

Just wanted to take a poll-- thanks!


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

*Arnold Palmer cours in Turtle Bay Oahu, HI*



golfgirlnyc said:


> Just wanted to take a poll-- thanks!


Long championship course that is extremely challenging for beginners like me but extremely fun from the white tees!!! 

The views are spectacular, it is extremely quiet (compared to the Fazio course adjacent to it), and there are water hazards as well as a ton of bunkers to protect the green.

High winds make this course a course to manage instead of attack in my opinion.

I can't wait to go back to Hawaii to play this again.


----------



## golfgirlnyc (Aug 20, 2007)

*My #1*

For me, it's Torrey Pines, hands down!
Just beautiful, great course despite the difficulty to get a booking. Though I have to say this website really helped!!


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

Any course that I'm playing.


----------



## golfgirlnyc (Aug 20, 2007)

*Lol*

Good answer!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Jamin21 said:


> Any course that I'm playing.


The more I have to work, the more I appreciate the opportunity to get away from it and play golf. I'll take what I can get.

If I had to pick favorite courses, the #1 would be Augusta National. I've never played it and I've only been on the grounds once when it was lightly covered with snow, but just from playing it on a video game and seeing it on tv, it's my favorite and someday through the grace of God, I hope to find a way to play there.

Back in 1966, I got to play on a junior team on most of the famous courses in Great Britain. Like most people, I didn't immediately take to the style of course setup, but came to love it and now remember those courses more fondly than I did at the time. I was enthused about St. Andrews simply because I knew some golf history and I felt like I could see the ghosts of every great golfer walking the course with me... though I doubt too many of them ever hit their golf ball into some places I did that day.

Anderson Creek, a Davis Love design near Pinehurst, is a course I have played twice and absolutely love and appreciate on a variety of levels. It is playable for every golfer, enjoys wonderful maintenance and conditioning, greens that accept a shot well struck and it allows you options to approach the green with little water or sand immediately in front of a green forcing you to play a specific type of shot.

The Standard Country Club in Louisville, Kentucky. I grew up there and while it will never make the top 100 in Golf Digest, I simply have too many fond memories of that place.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

pinehurst #2 ...very up front...can see the greens your playing into ..fronts of greens are open which allow different shots and keep it fun for a beginner and challenging for a pro...greens are tricky(false fronts, and run offs)entertaining to see the lil collection areas grab all the balls when they miss the green in the wrong spot..its like a mind game would be really fun to play..


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Foster,

My daughter and son-in-law live in Cary, NC, just an hour from the Pinehurst area. Mike, (son-in-law), played Pinehurst #2 a couple times and couldn't bring himself to like it. Those false fronts and the way the greens are crowned and roll off like you mentioned drove him nuts. His conclusion was that the golf course was unfair.

My reply to him was that he obviously doesn't appreciate the history of the golf course all around him enough to overlook stuff like that. I see stuff like that and realize just how good the PGA Tour pros have to be to contend with it effectively.

I'm going to visit them the middle of October and waiting to hear whether I should bring my clubs. If Mike has time to get off work and play, he usually likes to head in the direction of Pinehurst instead of playing the local courses around Raleigh.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

o man thats awsome...yea those greens are wicked they appear so big when in fact there really small...i have played in the south so i'm use to big greens ...i went to california one time and brought my clubs for a week and played some courses there and its so different...the greens are tiny out there..so i imagine pine hurst the greens are about as big as i'm use to but play like western courses cuz of the run off


----------

